# Findlay Reservoir



## CrappieChaser

First Post!! I just moved back to Ohio and trying to find a few new spots to catch fish. I heard people were catching nice numbers of Crappie at Findlay Reservoir. I like to fish from the shore and I also have a small bass boat. 

Can anyone provide any details where to fish, what to use, and the best time of day to fish this reservoir? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Weekender#1

Evenings 
Fish on the side by the rocks


----------



## Had a Bite

Can honestly say I have never caught a single crappie there. Good luck, let me know if you run in to any.


----------



## Weekender#1

Who's fault is that ?

there is a secret


keep your line wet !


----------



## davycrockett

I'd hit some other res. in the area before Findlay. Many water supply reservoirs within a stones throw of Findlay. Findlay was good 15 years ago or so. After years of mismanagement by the DNR the fishing has gone downhill IMO.


----------



## Had a Bite

I guess one could look at it that way.


----------



## 9dodgefan

I used to be a Res hater, too. There are still a lot of fish in the big bowl. You've gotta put your time in and figure out when and where they bite. I'll will second the statement that evenings produce the best results.


----------



## Weekender#1

I know of a guy that went out this week, 5-26-14, casting from shore and came home one short of a walleye limit. 
Arm Chair fishing is tough.


----------



## Had a Bite

Well today I can back away from my earlier reply. I did catch my first crappie in Findlay today. Took home 1 perch and 1 crappie. Through back plenty of white bass and a about a 2 lb catfish. When I got back to the dock they were doing the safety inspections, I failed. I will be adding a distress flag to the boat tomorrow and I should be all good.


----------



## CrappieChaser

Oh that sounds like a p.I.t.a. for not much fish. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## CATMAN447

After spending countless days and thousands of casts at that reservoir over the past 19 years, I can say one thing. Was it a great fishery once, yes. Are there still fish in the reservoir, yes. Can they be caught, yes. Is it still a sub par fishery, ABSOLUTELY. Say what you want, it is not the place to go if you're counting on having consistent or even occasional success. Plain and simple, it is a poor fishery.


----------



## Had a Bite

They should place a bounty on the white bass. I just don't understand why they don't just stock perch, crappie and walleye. They are some of the best fresh water fish, and tons of people love to catch. If I was going to put a lake together that would be all that was in there. No need for anything else.


----------



## CrappieChaser

CATMAN447 said:


> After spending countless days and thousands of casts at that reservoir over the past 19 years, I can say one thing. Was it a great fishery once, yes. Are there still fish in the reservoir, yes. Can they be caught, yes. Is it still a sub par fishery, ABSOLUTELY. Say what you want, it is not the place to go if you're counting on having consistent or even occasional success. Plain and simple, it is a poor fishery.


Well that sounds like somewhere I dont want want to put the effort into. Especially when Im having success elsewhere.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Weekender#1 said:


> I know of a guy that went out this week, 5-26-14, casting from shore and came home one short of a walleye limit.
> Arm Chair fishing is tough.


Did you see the fish by chance? Just wondering. Not accusing of anything, but everybody's hammering the 14'' ers right now. Lucky to get any legals. Was just hoping maybe the bigger fish were waking up


----------



## 9dodgefan

It can definitely return to a great fishery, with a much improved set of regulations. For starters, shut down perch and walleye for at least 3 years. 
It cannot sustain 2 guys going out in a boat and taking 60 perch home a couple days a week. 

A sheriff making a pass around it's perimeter every couple hours stops no one fishing on the shore from keeping too many, or undersized fish. The city needs to step up and help out. The states largest up ground reservoir is quickly turning into nothing more than a place for teenagers to deal/do drugs and "take walks" with their significant other.


----------



## Redhunter1012

9dodgefan said:


> It can definitely return to a great fishery, with a much improved set of regulations. For starters, shut down perch and walleye for at least 3 years.
> It cannot sustain 2 guys going out in a boat and taking 60 perch home a couple days a week.
> 
> A sheriff making a pass around it's perimeter every couple hours stops no one fishing on the shore from keeping too many, or undersized fish. The city needs to step up and help out. The states largest up ground reservoir is quickly turning into nothing more than a place for teenagers to deal/do drugs and "take walks" with their significant other.


I think they are on the right track as far as setting minimum length on the eyes. I'd also like to see a 10-15 fish per person limit on Perch with a minimum length of 7". But they need to enforce these restrictions heavily for awhile to get the word out


----------



## 9dodgefan

Agreed on the size restrictions, and yes, without enforcement, there are too many out there who know they can keep whatever they catch without fear of a fine.


----------



## ERIE REBEL

I would love to see a fifteen inch minimum statewide on all walleye of the walleye waters and other types of fish in the same family as the walleye state wide.I really get tired of seeing some idiots keeping small eyes and their cousins.


----------



## Weekender#1

There is a state minimum on Walleye at Findlay #2 - 15 inches, 9 inches on Crappie. Been that way for a few years now, how has it helped this year. In last few years not many been fishing the Res, since it was said to be fished out. Yup pretty tough fishing in the middle of the day. Everyone leaves before the fish turn on, but that is fine with me.


----------



## ress

No size limit on the Crappie. Wish there were though.


----------



## CATMAN447

Weekender#1 said:


> In last few years not many been fishing the Res, since it was said to be fished out.


I agree, there are still fish there, but not in anything near impressive numbers. Compared to what it used to be, it IS fished out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## davycrockett

It seems every time I have taken the boat up there in the past I got checked. Granted I had nothing to hide and I always have required equipment on board but really. I always figured they should be going around doing bag and length checks or writing tickets to the guy in the 19' bassboat running his 200 hp merc at "idle". As mentioned this fishery is subpar. Period. It has happened on the odnr's watch, or lack thereof. I remember back in the 80's fishing the weeds for panfish. But as with any city water supply reservoir the water takes precident over recreation. So the weeds were killed off along with the fishery. I don't doubt there are still fish there. I would just rather concentrate my efforts elswhere.


----------



## ress

It's the only large body of water between Erie and IL. Whats that like 120 miles? NW Ohio is as flat as a pancake and the small town reservoirs are either no boats or over sized ponds.
I agree it seems to be dead end fishery but it's still a cheap place to go fish for a few hours and have a good chance to catch a few quality fish. Some remember 4 and 5 yrs ago when a limit of 12 inch perch was the norm. Now those fish took how many years to get that large? The people that manage the place must know what their doing. The weather has alot to do with the fish growth there. Every fishery has bad years and good years.


----------



## Had a Bite

I would like to say that things will get better there, but I don't have much faith in that. I'm sure they have their own agenda and improving the fishing is not even on their radar. Maybe if I get a chance this week I will make a few calls and see if I can get some answers. I'll post if I obtain any info.


----------



## shadowalker

Caught a few w/bass brought them home along with a few y/perch we caught,,We couldn"t tell the difference when eating them,,just sayiing,,Good luck this season,,


----------



## fisherboy

I can't believe you can not tell the diff. But I am not knocking WB. I eat them every once in a while & they are tasty.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Weekender#1 said:


> There is a state minimum on Walleye at Findlay #2 - 15 inches, 9 inches on Crappie. Been that way for a few years now, how has it helped this year. In last few years not many been fishing the Res, since it was said to be fished out. Yup pretty tough fishing in the middle of the day. Everyone leaves before the fish turn on, but that is fine with me.


Not moaning, just sad that it is such a neglected body of water by the DNR. IMO, it's idiotic not to be stocking Saugeye instead of Walleye. The walleye in there aren't born there, as what I've heard is the reproductive success there is basically 0%. It used to be a tremendous fishery. There are probably 10 resevoirs within 20 miles of Findlay I'd rather fish than #2


----------



## Weekender#1

Ya know if the state fills it up with fish again, the hoards will show up and catch the fish and it will be dry of them. I say state get away, leave it alone. If you need a bite every 30 seconds go to a pay lake. Some seem to think if they grab their fishing pole and go out a few times a year, they should catch limits of what ever species they want. It is not supposed to be like that. It all ends up like the days that the state releases pheasants. A unbelievable crowd and in a flash it is over and gone. I see that happening with our waters now, pretty fricking sad. I say just put a couple of the stocked fish in and they will grow big as the crowds can not get limits. A walleye or Saugeye should be a prize in our local waters not 1 of 6. Don't you remember about 10 years ago, the Findlay Res was called "Little Lake Erie" on this site, 20 boats a day plus many, many on the shore line. So what do you think will happen when they stock more walleye or saugeye. There is a quote that goes something like " Why do the same thing over and over and expect different results".


----------



## Redhunter1012

Cat-goes-meoWWW said:


> Very well put.


No it's not. It's really small minded. We pay a hell of a lot of money for the DNR to stock our bodies of water. They put a huge effort into Indian, Buckeye, etc... All those are put and take fisheries when it comes to walleye'saugeye and perch. Findlay has been mismanaged the past 10 years or so. I know what Findlay used to be and what it is now, and it's sad. It's a great resource the state has and they don't do crap for it.


----------



## Cat-goes-meoWWW

Redhunter1012 said:


> No it's not. It's really small minded. We pay a hell of a lot of money for the DNR to stock our bodies of water. They put a huge effort into Indian, Buckeye, etc... All those are put and take fisheries when it comes to walleye'saugeye and perch. Findlay has been mismanaged the past 10 years or so. I know what Findlay used to be and what it is now, and it's sad. It's a great resource the state has and they don't do crap for it.


When said like that I could not agree more. However it sounds like you could use a hug


----------



## Redhunter1012

I really could use one, though I gonna get after it tonight at another local Res and see how many more Saugeye I can stock up on


----------



## AtticaFish

Weekender#1 said:


> .....If you need a bite every 30 seconds go to a pay lake. Some seem to think if they grab their fishing pole and go out a few times a year, they should catch limits of what ever species they want. It is not supposed to be like that........


*^^ Absolutely ^^* This goes for almost every upground res i fish and there are over 10 of them within a short drive from my home. Upground reservoirs are NOT farm ponds and need to be fished frequently if you want to figure out patterns. The clear water causes challenges. The fishing pressure causes challenges. The lack of cover and structure is a challenge. The lack of abundant forage is a challenge.

As some have said, pick and choose your times to fish and you will be by far more successful. Low light is best, i do well at dusk. Light line helps in the clear water but not always necessary. Downsize bait or try bait that you would never think of and you might be surprised what you will catch. No matter what you do though, it is still hard to find schools of fish willing to bite. Any way you slice it, you can't expect to catch fish every time you go. !%


----------



## Had a Bite

This is the longest thread I have seen for a Findlay post in a long time. Kinda nice to talk about a place that I go to often. I totally understand what your saying about over stocking. It would be a pain if all of a sudden there were 50 boats out there. I never thought of it like that. I still feel that it should be stocked better than it is now. What I think may help more than anything is a big kill of the white bass. That and a season or 2 that were off limits to walleye and perch. Lets let them grow a little bit. I pulled a fair number of walleye out of there this year that were around 14 or 14.5. Sad part is that I would bet that if someone else catches them, they wouldn't be going back in. I'm not accusing anyone and have not seen anyone keep small fish out there but I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking that.


----------



## Weekender#1

Although that is good to think about. Think of this, as soon as those 14.5 Walleye are 15.1 inches there will be a onslaught of visitors, getting bag limits of walleye, even those will be gone. I can read between your letters thinking oh I will then be catching 20 inch eyes, they will be around 15.5 when they are gone.
Less would be more. 
Be satisified with one nice walleye per trip, lets not moan when we do not get 6 in a evening. I like the peace. 
I would be very happy if they would just make the res "No Keep, No Kill", then we would be having a trophy fishery, not much stocking needed. 
Fishermen and Women are in two groups, Meat Man and Sportsman. I have no problem with each but that is where the battleground is, no one else cares.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Weekender#1 said:


> Although that is good to think about. Think of this, as soon as those 14.5 Walleye are 15.1 inches there will be a onslaught of visitors, getting bag limits of walleye, even those will be gone. I can read between your letters thinking oh I will then be catching 20 inch eyes, they will be around 15.5 when they are gone.
> Less would be more.
> Be satisified with one nice walleye per trip, lets not moan when we do not get 6 in a evening. I like the peace.
> I would be very happy if they would just make the res "No Keep, No Kill", then we would be having a trophy fishery, not much stocking needed.
> Fishermen and Women are in two groups, Meat Man and Sportsman. I have no problem with each but that is where the battleground is, no one else cares.


They can close it down to no keep but they better cease using our taxes for then. I don't get your argument. I know you and your son both enjoy filling your freezers up with what you can, same as most of us. The fact remains that it's a tremendous resource that the DNR has just neglected.


----------



## Hardtop

Part of the agony expressed here is the lack of opportunites in the Findlay area. If we drive for an Hour and 15m in any direction we find multiple quality fishing resources, but here the river and the res are the only options. Not fair...... ODNR should take this into account and do more to provide for us, but that isn't the case. One argument would be to "ask" them to do some work on VB Lake. It could be dredged, and raise the top of the spillway to make the lake 5-8ft deep instead of 0-2 ft, and we would have a real nice crappie/bass lake right in the back yard.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Hardtop said:


> Part of the agony expressed here is the lack of opportunites in the Findlay area. If we drive for an Hour and 15m in any direction we find multiple quality fishing resources, but here the river and the res are the only options. Not fair...... ODNR should take this into account and do more to provide for us, but that isn't the case. One argument would be to "ask" them to do some work on VB Lake. It could be dredged, and raise the top of the spillway to make the lake 5-8ft deep instead of 0-2 ft, and we would have a real nice crappie/bass lake right in the back yard.


OK, this is exactly what I struggled to explain. Nice post. The fact that the majority of guys I know drive a good deal further for decent chances at a good catch instead of Findlay is saddening. Look at Fostoria. I could either go to #5 or #6 with confidence that I could have a great day either Crappie fishing or Saugeye . Indian Lake for Saugeye, North Baltimore for Crappie or Saugeye, McComb for Giant Gills and Saugeye, Any one of the lima res's for Crappie and Saugeye. The only thing I'm confident I could catch going to Findlay is 8" White Bass.


----------



## ress

Now we can talk about the old rumor that the DNR shocks the fish in # 2 and takes them to other reservoirs. I've heard that it happens every year. Don't know how many or what kind, and really I'd have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Captain Kevin

I have to pitch in on this. 15-17 years ago I and a friend used to pull my 14' Sea Nymph over to the little resevoir. We would ask folks how they did, and they would say "don't waste your time". We would proceed to troll up a limit of eye's from 17 to as large as 28 inches. There are many, many people who have no clue how to use their electronics, or fish structure. They struggle with suspended fish, They struggle keeping baits in the strike zones. So much to more to being good at it than just going. Follow me? I have no doubt good fishermen can go there and still catch fish.


----------



## davycrockett

Captain Kevin said:


> I have to pitch in on this. 15-17 years ago I and a friend used to pull my 14' Sea Nymph over to the little resevoir. We would ask folks how they did, and they would say "don't waste your time". We would proceed to troll up a limit of eye's from 17 to as large as 28 inches. There are many, many people who have no clue how to use their electronics, or fish structure. They struggle with suspended fish, They struggle keeping baits in the strike zones. So much to more to being good at it than just going. Follow me? I have no doubt good fishermen can go there and still catch fish
> 
> A lot has changed in 15 to 17 years to Findlay. Back then there was more fish to catch whether or not you were a "good" fisherman. This isn't Erie. Besides the old roadbed there is basically no structure there to fish.


----------



## davycrockett

Hardtop said:


> Part of the agony expressed here is the lack of opportunites in the Findlay area. If we drive for an Hour and 15m in any direction we find multiple quality fishing resources, but here the river and the res are the only options. Not fair...... ODNR should take this into account and do more to provide for us, but that isn't the case. One argument would be to "ask" them to do some work on VB Lake. It could be dredged, and raise the top of the spillway to make the lake 5-8ft deep instead of 0-2 ft, and we would have a real nice crappie/bass lake right in the back yard.


Agreed. So much of our license $$$ is used elsewhere in the state while the nw Ohio "puddles" get neglected. That's why for me the alum treatment "solution" at Grand Lake is a hard pill to swallow. Odnr is pissing money away on a bandaid when that funding could be used elsewhere (Findlay?)


----------



## yonderfishin

Does no good to put more restrictions on it when enforcement officers are such a rare site around there. They show up now and then but so infrequently that some people have never even seen them.......as they fish there regularly without a license and keeping everything they catch.


----------



## 9dodgefan

ress said:


> Now we can talk about the old rumor that the DNR shocks the fish in # 2 and takes them to other reservoirs. I've heard that it happens every year. Don't know how many or what kind, and really I'd have to see it to believe it.


I've seen them in #2 with the gear to be able to do that, and I've seen the odnr boat on a trailer in Findlay with the gear on it.


----------



## Weekender#1

You can not really believe that about netting the fish and taking them somewhere else. When they are so plentiful before they net them, why don't you go out and catch a few limits, that is plain silly. Hatcheries are much more efficient to raise the fish they want. 
My vote, leave it alone and I will be able to catch one here and there that are nicer fish. Vs Stock it and continue to be a seasaw fishery that is very unhealthy.


----------



## walkerdog

Guess im the minority here. Hardly ever fish it during the day. After 2am the kids and I have great success trolling.


----------



## 9dodgefan

Walkerdog.........Welcome back. Certainly agree on the PM fishing. If anyone knows where the fish in that bowl are, it's you.


----------



## Captain Kevin

walkerdog said:


> Guess im the minority here. Hardly ever fish it during the day. After 2am the kids and I have great success trolling.


Guess this proves my point. If you know the water, and know how to fish it, it doesn't matter if it's Lake Erie, or a farm pond you'll catch fish.


----------



## Sid.hoover

Do you guys prefer 1 or 2? usually do decent on 2 tried 1 the other day and basically struck out. Don't need the put the hours in crap, I do that either way. Just wondered if any one had opinions on 1.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Sid.hoover said:


> Do you guys prefer 1 or 2? usually do decent on 2 tried 1 the other day and basically struck out. Don't need the put the hours in crap, I do that either way. Just wondered if any one had opinions on 1.


#2 for the most part. I do like #1 for jumbo perch


----------



## yonderfishin

walkerdog said:


> Guess im the minority here. Hardly ever fish it during the day. After 2am the kids and I have great success trolling.




It ups the odds quite a bit if trolling , or atleast just having the flexibility of using a boat , you can find them. It can be one tough place to find any fish if shorebound.


----------



## Had a Bite

Went to #1 for the first time the other day. Only caught 2, very slow and windy. Does anyone know what all the orange buoys are all around the res?


----------



## Northern Reb

I think what is disappointing is what the Findlay Res could be, but obviously is not. If you have a lot of time on your hands you can find the fish, but the majority of us do not. If I take my family fishing they don't want to search all day long for fish. I get a couple of hrs if I'm lucky. If we go two hrs and only catch one, maybe two or maybe none what are the odds I can get them to go with me the next time?

The potential is what is so disappointing to me. As others have said we spend $ just like every other part of the state so why don't we see the same effort put into Findlay to create a good fishery?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

What do you mean the state doesn't put effort like the rest of the state. Reservoirs are notorious for being difficult to fish. It's just the nature of he beast. The state is doing exactly what the can do and what they do with most reservoirs. What would you like them to do?


----------



## robertj298

I have to laugh at a lot of these posts." You have to search for the fish" " The fish are hard to catch". Just go out and but a fish tank and stock it with fish and you won't even have to move to catch them lol


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

Exactly. I like a little bit of challenge. Makes you a better angler in the long run. Fish the white bass run if you want as close to a guarantee as you can get.


----------



## Redhunter1012

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Exactly. I like a little bit of challenge. Makes you a better angler in the long run. Fish the white bass run if you want as close to a guarantee as you can get.


Nobody wants a guarantee. Most of us just want what used to be a tremendous fishery back to where it was before. It's only been neglected terribly for a decade now while all the other big inland fisheries are manged like world class destinations


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

The state is going to spend money on the lakes that get fished the most. The areas that bring in the most revenue due to out of state license charges or areas that are he most popular in the state. I don't think Findlay reservoir is a top destination. I have never fished it before but if it has changed over the last 10 years then obviously something has changed. Has the fishing pressure increased?


----------



## ress

I think the orange markers are for tracking the Saugeye they put in last year. I remember some talk about it but don't know the details. I've caught a couple of them but their small.
If you want to see the pressure that both have, go up to both on a weekend night around 9 pm. The Mayfly hatch has the fish stuffed IMO.
I tried another local res over the weekend and caught several 8" Saugeye. 
Take kids to other easily accessible fishing holes if they just want to catch something. There is a pond in NB at the city park that has all the 5" Bluegill they'll want.


----------



## thistubesforu

That seems simple take a fly rod with a rubber spider or some other dry fly. I'm no fly fishing expert but that's what I do at beaver creek res. unfortunately the days they are hatching well has been when I've been walking my dog but got fish on all the days I've tried it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Captain Kevin

I'm not sure how Findlay is set up with the city, but most drinking water reservoirs are city owned. All the state does is stock, and enforcement. The state is handcuffed so to speak as far as managing weed growth, structure etc. If the water dept. wants to eradicate weed beds, the state can't do a thing about it. It sucks, don't get me wrong, but the city is likely the ones guilty of ruining it, not the state.


----------



## 9dodgefan

Why would the State continue to stock a body of water that they know is not conducive to sustaining a healthy fish population? I think a large part of it's demise is like you said that it's our main water supply, not a recreational fishery.


----------



## Sid.hoover

9dodgefan said:


> Why would the State continue to stock a body of water that they know is not conducive to sustaining a healthy fish population? I think a large part of it's demise is like you said that it's our main water supply, not a recreational fishery.


IMO the state stocks lots of similar bodies of water for basically that very purpose, there put and take, its not like any trout stocked in lakes ever create a healthy populations. And there wouldn't really be healthy populations of eyes anywhere if they weren't stocked every year. I get what your saying about stocking maybe not being worth it in a seemingly bland declining reservoir but i also wouldn't call it a waste. I have noticed a large improvement in the size of fish I've been catching this year, maybe we were just at the bottom of a bad cycle.


----------



## ress

Fished from shore between 11 am til 2:30 pm today on res #2. Caught 1 nine inch perch, 1 nine inch Crappie, 1 ten inch W/B, 1 thirteen inch Walleye, 1 eighteen inch Catfish, 1 twelve inch Chanel Cat. All but the 18" cat came on Minnow 10' under a slip bobber.
Got servey done by the sub contractor from the Div of Wildlife. Measured the Perch, Crappie. Seemed slow but lots of bobber going under. Most looked like Crappie bites.


----------



## 9dodgefan

ress said:


> Fished from shore between 11 am til 2:30 pm today on res #2. Caught 1 nine inch perch, 1 nine inch Crappie, 1 ten inch W/B, 1 thirteen inch Walleye, 1 eighteen inch Catfish, 1 twelve inch Chanel Cat. All but the 18" cat came on Minnow 10' under a slip bobber.
> Got servey done by the sub contractor from the Div of Wildlife. Measured the Perch, Crappie. Seemed slow but lots of bobber going under. Most looked like Crappie bites.


Great report, Ress. Put your time in, and you can still find them. The smallies should start coming in pretty soon.


----------



## ress

Yeah saw a few swim by. BTW I sat in the same spot the whole time.


----------



## corkbegone

Anyone tried for perch out at either 1 or 2 yet? The perch bit really well last summer on 2 but had to get them early in morning most days.I am planning on trying this weekend and will probably fish 2 early morning.Did better on red worms then minnows last year.Good fishing to everyone.


----------



## Had a Bite

Only got one so far. Prolly just luck, but it was also on a red worm. I don't know where to find them yet. I normally only sit for a little bit then troll on. At least I can get some numbers of other fish that way.


----------



## ejsell

Went out to #2 tonight and caught 3 gills and 8 white bass (one was more of a long distance release) all on a dry fly. Water was like glass and as soon as I switched to dries I started getting hits on almost every cast.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

Are there any size to the white bass in there? Do they actually reproduce in a reservoir?



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ress

Most are that 8 to 10" size. I have caught some larger but not by too much. I'am sure they reproduce.


----------



## nw1

ress said:


> Most are that 8 to 10" size. I have caught some larger but not by too much. I'am sure they reproduce.


Do you fly fish from shore or a boat?


----------



## ejsell

The largest two I caught were 11" and 12". The rest were between 8 and 10. I fished from shore which is easy when it's high like it is now. When it's lower you really need to pay attention to your back cast.


----------



## ress

Myself, from shore using 1/8oz with white twister tail. Beatle Spin works to. Dusk is the time to fish it.


----------



## corkbegone

Fished #2 this morning.Ended up with 4 nice perch and 3 short eyes.Got alot of white bass.Caught perch after wind picked up and drifted red worms for them.Talked to one guy who told me that he has friend with dnr who said they netted and alot of nice perch in the 9-11 inch range were netted.


----------



## ress

Scored a nice 18" Walleye today. Minnow 12' under a slip bobber near shore. 3 nice 15" cats too. 
Div. of Wildlife truck with two officers parked at the NE lot.


----------

